
How Much Do You Cost per Hour? - yegor256a
http://www.yegor256.com/2014/10/29/how-much-do-you-cost.html?2014-43
======
likeclockwork
A long post justifying underpaying from the guy who in his last blog post
dropped this money quote "If you consider yourself a hacker, I believe it's
time to change. The time of hackers is fading out."

